# Flea market finds 3



## Chucketn (Jul 30, 2013)

Had a good day at the local flea market. Picked up an old JTSlocomb 2-3”  outside micrometer. Cananyone provide model # or any other info?
Pics here:  http://s571.photobucket.com/user/ch...d-4a41-b1b7-e9ac7f5cb6d7_zps58f3f44f.jpg.html
The one I have looks like the one in the middle.
I did find a scan of some other Slocomb mikes but not thisone.  Does anyone have the original usersmanual for this style? What is the knurled knob on the end of the barrel for?
Anyone have the spanner for adjustment that could give methe dimensions? Are these spanners available or can I make one?
Chuck


----------



## Dataporter (Jul 30, 2013)

The knurled knob on the end of the barrel has a ratchet in it.
The idea is that you turn the knob until the ratchet gives and that should give you a consistent repeatable amount of hand applied torque on the micrometer and therefore a consistent accurate reading on the micrometer. Theoretically, several different people could use the mikes and all measure the same down to tenths of thousands or less.
Dave


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Dataporter said:


> The knurled knob on the end of the barrel has a ratchet in it.
> The idea is that you turn the knob until the ratchet gives and that should give you a consistent repeatable amount of hand applied torque on the micrometer and therefore a consistent accurate reading on the micrometer. Theoretically, several different people could use the mikes and all measure the same down to tenths of thousands or less.
> Dave



Also beginners who haven't developed their feel, the ratchet and slip barrel types are the best. Nice find.


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments Bill and Dave. It obviously has seen some use as the paint is chipped but it adjusts smoothly and does not appear to my amature eyes to have been abused. Not bad for $7.00!
I unscrewed the barrel as far as I dared and brushed out some chips, other than that it was clean.
Chuck


----------



## flip33 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## Chucketn (Aug 16, 2013)

I have since ordered and received a Gage Bolck set and the Slocomb mic checks out spot on! I also was given a Starrett mic calibration spanner that also fits the Slocomb. Good to go!

Chuck


----------

